# glue bottle tip



## Gunner0228 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It looks like a good idea. I'll have to try it. What I do is put a small amount of light oil on the side of the stem. If the cap is kept clean it opens and closes easier than dry. The glue won't stick to the stem part.









 





 
.


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

That's a good idea. Another solution is to keep all your glue bottle tips from your used up bottles of glue. Clean the glue off of them, then if you ever have a stubborn cap you will have one to replace it with.

Mike Darr


----------

